
Where Chicago Issues Parking Tickets and Who Pays for Them - bpchaps
https://projects.propublica.org/chicago-tickets/
======
alpineidyll3
This is a big part of the reason > 100 people leave Chicago every day. My wife
and I have never been happier than walking away from 1k worth of unavoidable
tickets (Chicago's collection abilities are near 0 outside IL). They are a
horrible, inefficient method to collect tax revenue. I'd estimate each ticket
wastes ~4 hours of time for the recipient. Most of the people I know who lived
there also had some towing occur, which wastes more like 24 hours of time. The
ticket problem looks like a consequence of the disastrous meter deal (the city
sold the rights to it's parking meters). Vote with your feet people.

(Source:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-12-14/chicago-e...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-12-14/chicago-
exodus-sees-city-shrink-by-156-daily-demographic-trends)) note: moved to
Austin.

